# [email protected] spamming bastards



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

43 copies of the same fucking email.

Sort your bloody IT system out, guys, its a fucking mess. :?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Yet strangely I've had none.

What did they say?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Kell said:


> Yet strangely I've had none.
> 
> What did they say?


They say come to our TTOC track day but don't tell Kell :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Yet strangely I've had none.
> ...


didn't want to go anyway... [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

five of the same email within 10 mins :?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Yet strangely I've had none.
> ...


is this some anti Geordie/Pityacker thing?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

I've got plenty of spam but not from TTOC? I can forward to you Kell if you want some :wink:


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Nando said:


> five of the same email within 10 mins :?


Just 5!! I've just deleted 41 of them......


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

40+ here and TBH why would we be getting one let alone 40+ is beyond me concidering the cut off time pasted 2 weeks ago for CC :?


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

19 here. Not impressed. I'm not even a member of the TTOC.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

paulb said:


> I'm not even a member of the TTOC.


Shame on you :wink: :lol:


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

As a founding committee member, I was hoping for lifetime honourary membership :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I want to know why Jampott got more than me!!! I only got 32 :roll: :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I think the owners club have a wrong email down for me...I still not getting any mail from them.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> I think the owners club have a wrong email down for me...I still not getting any mail from them.


It's not wrong we just dont want to speak to you :wink: :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > I think the owners club have a wrong email down for me...I still not getting any mail from them.
> ...


  Nobody loves me


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

41!!

I thought 4 was enough :lol:

I'm sure there is a genuine reason for the quantities


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

More than likely somebody spamming from the TTOC address :evil:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I should have said "hope" there is a genuine reason


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> More than likely somebody spamming from the TTOC address :evil:


About a TTOC event? I doubt it. TTOC fucked up - simple


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

paulb said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > More than likely somebody spamming from the TTOC address :evil:
> ...


Pardon... Fucked up?

A little harsh... :?

There was no human error involved, just a technical hiccup... a big technical hiccup definitely! I received 41 emails too!

We used the same facility that we always use and that is for every person that has an account that is live or expired, an email is sent out if their newsletter flag is set to "Y".

But still... I apologise for the TTOC sending out multiple copies of the same email.  I'll make sure it doesn't happen again! As a consequence of the problems that happened today, we *will never* use the newsletter emailer again. There are lot's of more robust, but long winded ways of performing the same thing. We will use one of these methods in future.

If anyone would like to be removed from the list, then (member or not) they can login to their account and click "N" to the newsletter or they can email me and I will ensure it is done personally.

Once again, apologies for the system sending multiple emails and I hope no-one was inconvenienced unduly


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

If it's spam ................I want KMP to launch an immediate investigation!!


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

nutts said:


> Pardon... Fucked up?
> 
> A little harsh... :?
> 
> There was no human error involved, just a technical hiccup... a big technical hiccup definitely! I received 41 emails too!


Technical hiccup is still a fuckup. Computers do what they are told. May be a fuck-up in the software that is used but it is still a fuckup that meant I had loads of crap to download over GPRS.

Please remove me from the spam list Mark. I would log in myself but cannot remember my log-in details (it's three years since my TT went)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

paulb said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Pardon... Fucked up?
> ...


I will indeed unsubscribe you Paul.

Why does software fail? Who knows... but the TTOC didn't fuck up... a piece of software failed to work properly. How many times does software on a computer have problems? More times than the majority of us would care to remember, probably... does that mean the user fucked up? Imho, nope. But it's a free world Paul and you are entitled to however many wrong opinions you want :roll:  
If I didn't know better, I'd say it was a piece of Microsoft shit... but it isn't. :roll:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Unsubscribed.


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

paulb said:


> 19 here. Not impressed. I'm not even a member of the TTOC.


You are not alone :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

nutts said:


> paulb said:
> 
> 
> > nutts said:
> ...


Its not the first time it has sent multiple copies, though, is it? Didn't you learn how to stop it last time? :roll:

I, too, had to endure my poor phone downloading it all via UMTS / GPRS. Thanks.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

jampott said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > paulb said:
> ...


To the best of my knowledge any problems we've had were related to the fact that some people didn't get any emails... apologies if this is not the case. :?

Either way, you can be guaranteed that we will not use that mailer again. I think everyone here has got the message.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

nutts said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > nutts said:
> ...


Yes, FORTY THREE TIMES! :lol:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We could try and beat 43 next time if you want? :roll:


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

nutts said:


> We could try and beat 43 next time if you want? :roll:


But I only had 1 email. :? 
Are the men receiving more emails than us ladies as they need to be told about things many times before it actually registers in their brains?


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

paulatt said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > We could try and beat 43 next time if you want? :roll:
> ...


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

paulb said:


> As a founding committee member, I was hoping for lifetime honourary membership :lol:


As a 'founding' committee member who resigned 3 - 4 months later at the first AGM ..... c'mon Paul you are being a bit harsh


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I didn't resign Rob, I just didn't stand for re-election. As I no longer had a TT, it didn't seem appropriate. If I ever buy a TT again (wait and see on the Mk II) I may be in a position to rejoin the club.

It didn't stop me providing copy for Absolutte and helping the club out when I could.

I was pressured into buying 2 years membership, when I knew my car was going, to show 'committment' to the club and see no reason to renew that as I seem to have less and less in common with the current TT owning community.

And I'm glad to see that my help in getting the club off the ground can be written off so easily Rob. I may not have had the time to commit long term but I did more than many...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Hi Paul

We absoluTTely valued your input both at the start and after you resigned and continue supplying content to absoluTTe. Your articles for "Talespin" were a great read 8) 

Though, it would have made no difference whether you had wanted to continue after you had sold your TT, because we have a committee rule that all committee members must have a TT 

Hopefully one day, perhaps when there is a TT worthy... (like one of those that you used to describe in absoluTTe 8) ), you'll come back 

I thanked you at the time of your resignation for your help and committment and meant every word!  

I just hope that your use of the word "pressured" is a little strong? Just because I bought a 50 year membership, I didn't expect it to pressurise everyone on the committee to buy longterm memberships


----------

